# Soundtracks with Cues that use Recorders?



## paularthur (Oct 5, 2019)

Soundtrack with Cues that use Recorders?

Looking to compile a list of really cool cues featuring recorders in a prominent role.

What comes to mind first is Diagon's Alley. 

Thanks!

=]


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 5, 2019)

(following 2 are no soundtrack though, but close enough hehe)





(yes, I'm a Thomas Bergersen freak)


----------



## Olfirf (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## laurikoivisto (Oct 5, 2019)

this was interesting


----------



## Consona (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## paularthur (Oct 8, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> (following 2 are no soundtrack though, but close enough hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol me2, Flight of the Silverbird is in my top 5. I always thought it was an Irish Whistle.?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 8, 2019)

paularthur said:


> lol me2, Flight of the Silverbird is in my top 5. I always thought it was an Irish Whistle.?


Well, I have no idea... but I guess it sounds close enough to a recorder hehe...


----------

